# apple bottoms



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

anyone watchin it on VH1...so much booty


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....
Now that was a blast...got it recorded too...hehehehe


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

those were the finest black girls i've ever seen


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

:laugh: he he he he he :laugh:


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

what is apple bottoms?!


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

big assed ladys with big asses


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

prdemon said:


> big assed ladys with big asses


 wow, sounds terribly disgusting.


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

you dont like female ass beans?


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

an apple bottom could also apply to a males round rump is that better beans?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Beans?


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

i think he thinks we mean big assed fat women ( ya right)do they show fat big assed ladys on vh1? only the ones we want to see!!! yaya.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

very awesome but they picked some that i would not have much other nicer a$$es their then the finalests :nod:


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

now all they need is cherry tops


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

a man is not a man until he splits black oak.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

"a man is not a man until he splits black oak"


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

prdemon said:


> big assed ladys with big asses


 You said the same thing twice, that's why beans said it was disgusting, and big asses are gross even on not fat women. Who wants to be able to eat a dinner off a women's ass because it's so fricken huge?


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

JLO needs 2 limos, one for her and one for her ass.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I don't mean you, JeffLo


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

caazi said:


> prdemon said:
> 
> 
> > big assed ladys with big asses
> ...


 so your saying j.lo's ass is digusting?? and beyonce's??


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

In the spirit of this thread:

http://www.lyricsstyle.com/s/sirmixalot/babygotback.html


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

that song is old school


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

they're talking about nice round fat ones.....not freakin dinner hams!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

if you want to see a nice latina woman look at Sofia Veragra, not JLO.


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Jennifer Lopez's butt is getting to the point where it goes from sexy to gross. Same with Beyonce's. So in answer to your question, yes, they are disgusting. Sorry to put it in stereotypical terms, but they have "ghetto booties" and some people just don't like that big of an ass on women.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Apple bottoms are nice. But I also agree that a monster booty is disgusting. I would rather take a nice ROUND ass.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

we all have our own taste in ass


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Sofia is so freakin hot......Id hit that over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

and over and over and over. She is beautiful.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

so what do people think here: Sofia or JLO? The clear answer is Sofia Veragara.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i like them both. i'd love to see sofia and jLO having lesbian sex. oOoOoh weeeee!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

WHO IS THIS SOFIA CHICK? AND I DIDNT SEE APLE BOTTOMS IM A ASS CONASUERE I SPELLED IT WRONG LOL


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

you would love apple bottoms. its usually on VH1 lotta fine black girls and mexican girls


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

this is sofia


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

sweet! more pics please


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

danm thats pretty close but that sophia chick has ass and tittys,im not to big of a jlo fan anyways.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

there are some much better pics of her out there....go get em and put them up here Jeff Lopez


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I miss out so much on not having cable..


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> JeFFLo Posted on Nov 23 2003, 06:40 PM i like them both. i'd love to see sofia and jLO having lesbian sex. oOoOoh weeeee!


I wouldn't want to see that, I'd rather be a participant in a menagois trois with JLO and Sofia


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

anyone remember the show on Univision called Afuera De Serie....Sofia was a co-host.


----------



## Little Jon (Jul 6, 2003)

neither sofia or j-lo got sh*t on vida guerra she has ass for days


----------



## Little Jon (Jul 6, 2003)

another


----------



## Little Jon (Jul 6, 2003)

:rasp:


----------



## Little Jon (Jul 6, 2003)

damn she is hottttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

sorry, she is better than Jlo but not as good as Sofia.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

Beyonce got legs like tree trunks... If she eats one too many twinkies she's gonna have a pair of Redwoods. I don't mind a girl with a little meat but I don't want a girl that's gonna be a complete heffer with cheese when her metabolism slows alittle.


----------



## Little Jon (Jul 6, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> sorry, she is better than Jlo but not as good as Sofia.


 Noooooo way in hell i seen all sofias pix and vidas ass is killing hers thats just my opinion anyway everyone has a different taste.


----------



## Little Jon (Jul 6, 2003)




----------



## Little Jon (Jul 6, 2003)




----------



## Davie (Sep 14, 2003)

Someone send that Vida chick a thigh master for christmas, nice ass though!


----------



## Little Jon (Jul 6, 2003)

screw that send her meeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

keep it clean dudes.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

she has a nice tight ass.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

damn yo.....I'm about to burst my pants just lookin a Vida!!!!!1

GOD SHES HOT!!!!

I'm a porn king!! And she beats out just about every girl I've seen!

DAMN!!! Well I'd better get ready change my sheets tomorrow :laugh:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> DAMN!!! Well I'd better get ready change my sheets tomorrow :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> I'm a porn king!! And she beats out just about every girl I've seen!


 Your only 14, you aint King of anything


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Trust me I've watched more porn than most people........its gotten to the point where on Kazaa Ive seen most of the porn wher eI type a search.......Id say a few hundred more and Ill get close to seeing just about them all


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Trust me I've watched more porn than most people........its gotten to the point where on Kazaa Ive seen most of the porn wher eI type a search.......Id say a few hundred more and Ill get close to seeing just about them all


 Porn is boring! I dont see how you can get off watching them.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

you're a female you don't get it......like how guys get turned on by hot lesbians but girls dont get turned on by gay guys


----------

